# Wheel Refurbishment Nightmare!



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

*Wheel Refurbishment Nightmare! - BJV Engineering*

Well I got my wheels back from being refurbed yesterday and what an absolute mess they made! Every wheel has defects in it. There's been no prep work done at all and the finish is VERY bad it's a joke. A two year old could have made a better job. The wheels were not that bad condition when I gave them in, there worse now! I am not a happy. Here are a few photos to show you what I mean. There are too many defects to photograph them all!




























This was there idea of a repair!














































You can see why now.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you pay good money to a reputable company? or did a friend do it on the cheap?


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Had them done at a company! They were recommended to me but I should have googled them first and read the reviews!



Lewisredfern001 said:


> Did you pay good money to a reputable company? or did a friend do it on the cheap?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Knowing what company it is I am not suprised in the slightest, yours are much worse than mine were though. Have you spoken to them yet? I am expecting you to get the same "line" I was given. Even though my wheels had no damage at all and only needed painting, I gave them a second chance too and made it clear when I booked the wheels in that I was super anal and they had to be spot on.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do they not have good reviews?? I would want them re-done and maybe let them no they haven't got a great rep so they can up their game. If my work isn't up To scratch I would want to know.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PM me if you want us to do them.

2 day turnaround also.

Robbie


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's shocking how bad they are, did you leave them there for them to do them again (would you trust them mite feck it up again) I'd of made it quite clear and refused to make any payments until they were how I expected them to be.
If that didn't work I'd be seeing trading standards, or getting a second opinion or take them some where else to be done again properly then make them pay the bill :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

they are gash. what was the name of the company?


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

When I left them for a week I said they had to be perfect, it's a show car. The only show these are fit for are the scrap yard. I'm so upset!



minimadgriff said:


> Knowing what company it is I am not suprised in the slightest, yours are much worse than mine were though. Have you spoken to them yet? I am expecting you to get the same "line" I was given. Even though my wheels had no damage at all and only needed painting, I gave them a second chance too and made it clear when I booked the wheels in that I was super anal and they had to be spot on.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I certainly hope you have not paid for them!

They are appalling and deserve to be named!


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

No I took them home. Going to get them done somewhere else. Don't trust these guys now. They will never get them how I want them. Had nightmares the whole of last week that they were going to look like this, and they did!



Andyb0127 said:


> That's shocking how bad they are, did you leave them there for them to do them again (would you trust them mite feck it up again) I'd of made it quite clear and refused to make any payments until they were how I expected them to be.
> If that didn't work I'd be seeing trading standards, or getting a second opinion or take them some where else to be done again properly then make them pay the bill :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Did they use hamerite to paint them. I feel for you when you have explained exactly what you were looking for. There must be so many people out there getting ripped off if they are still in business.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Not good at all buddy, I feel for you 

Name and shame I think...


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Would love to mate!

When I Dropped them off last week I said I would upload some photos of there work. Wasn't expecting them to turn out like this though. I just hope nobody else on here goes there!



888-Dave said:


> Not good at all buddy, I feel for you
> 
> Name and shame I think...


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Look bad!

You said you were having nightmares- why? Did you drop them off and THEN read reviews which scared you?

Did you pay for that, or what route are you taking?


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah dropped them off then read the reviews. Because they were recommend to me a thought it would be ok. Never again!



Rust.Bucket said:


> Look bad!
> 
> You said you were having nightmares- why? Did you drop them off and THEN read reviews which scared you?
> 
> Did you pay for that, or what route are you taking?


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

CHR15_W said:


> Would love to mate!
> 
> When I Dropped them off last week I said I would upload some photos of there work. Wasn't expecting them to turn out like this though. I just hope nobody else on here goes there!


Well until they are named and shamed then people possibly from here will continue to use them .
Reputation is everything , without it they wont get very far .
I am currently looking for someone to restore a set of alloys for my beloved capri . Id rather not come across this guy to then find out he`d trashed people on here`s wheels .
Just my opinion


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just name them. Unless you want more people to do the same?!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Chris, you gotta name these people - terrible service, looks like they top coated the lacquer on wet silver paint !!

They really do look like a rush job with certainly no QI at the end of the process. Stop anyone else getting burnt by these people


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would name them as I don't personaly think there is anything wrong with saying "this is the company and this is their work"

I don't know if its against forum rules to name companys or individuals in cases like this so it may pay to have a quick look at the rules on the matter if you decide to post the name of the company !

Sad to see such a poor job and I hope you get it sorted


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I know im pretty new around here but not to forums . If youre allowed to post a companies name and say how good they are , shouldn`t it swing both ways. 
Maybe a MOD will clarify the matter .


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Got to admit the orange peel effect is on par with alot of Factory German paint finishes now especially BMW, but in all seriousness that is poor poor work.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

name and shame or other members may fall foul to this comical workmanship.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

They are truly shocking! Feel really bad for you mate. I have done better than that in the past with aerosols!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Shocking work, I wouldn't let a set of wheels go out in that condition, demand a refund and get them done by somebody reputable.

Alex


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Will be calling them tomorrow! Then will be getting them done again somewhere else!



EliteCarCare said:


> Shocking work, I wouldn't let a set of wheels go out in that condition, demand a refund and get them done by somebody reputable.
> 
> Alex


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

There's no reason that the company in question can't be named. All that's being done here is presenting the facts of the case: the company were trusted to perform a service they're charging the public for, and a customer - in this case Chris - is presenting the results of that service.


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Viper said:


> There's no reason that the company in question can't be named. All that's being done here is presenting the facts of the case: the company were trusted to perform a service they're charging the public for, and a customer - in this case Chris - is presenting the results of that service.


Thanks for getting back to me mark:thumb:

The company is:

*BJV Engineering*

Avoid at all costs. Type it in google then you will see what I mean.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Not entirely surprising to hear it was them unfortunately - seen plenty of their work and heard enough in the past about them too.

These days the only 2 companies I recommend is Lepsons or The Autowerks.

Sorry to see / hear you found out the hard way though, and hope you are able to get a suitable result in terms of compensation!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Refined Detail said:


> Not entirely surprising to hear it was them
> These days the only 2 companies I recommend is Lepsons or The Autowerks.


Unfortunately Lepsons can and do (I have a wheel on my car as proof) turn out less than perfect results also, my wheel was not the only wheel with imperfections either, all 3 OE silver wheels I looked at had several flaws to them.

It does sometimes seem to be a bit of a lottery.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Had my split rims done by Voodoo Motorsport who are next door to BJV and they used them to do the powder coating of the centre section (3 part split rims). I'm very anal about finish and I've got to say they did a very good job.
Maybe the guys at Voodoo won't accept any crap work off them as we are talking large amounts of cash to do the whole job well?
I did however go to them with a mate some months earlier when he was considering having his Porsche wheels done and they showed us some examples to show us colours etc. and many had debris and 'sags' in the finish. It would have been fun had they messed up the finish on mine because I live locally and wouldn't have put up with abuse of any sort


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Rundie said:


> Had my split rims done by Voodoo Motorsport who are next door to BJV and they used them to do the powder coating of the centre section (3 part split rims). I'm very anal about finish and I've got to say they did a very good job.
> Maybe the guys at Voodoo won't accept any crap work off them as we are talking large amounts of cash to do the whole job well?
> I did however go to them with a mate some months earlier when he was considering having his Porsche wheels done and they showed us some examples to show us colours etc. and many had debris and 'sags' in the finish. It would have been fun had they messed up the finish on mine because I live locally and wouldn't have put up with abuse of any sort


Yeah I meet the guy at Voodoo Motorsport when I dropped the wheels off. He came over and was giving me advise on which colour/finish to go for. Nice guy, involved in Edition38. Put my mind at rest thinking they would make a nice job!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

In their defense I have had wheels powder coated there before and they came out perfect. Did you not check the wheels when you got there?I am not disputing the work by any means as they look awful, I would of left them there and said you are not getting any money till they are sorted properly or where they wrapped up?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

all i can say is,,,TRADING STANDARDS and get your money back


----------



## Tonyl55 (Dec 15, 2008)

Even I would have done a better job than that, Perfection is the only way


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

That looks like looking into a CG pool of water! Thats just utterly rubbish beyond belief.


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise guys. Was up bright and early this morning and dropped the wheels of at Lepsons. Will let you know how I get on. The place is in a different league!


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

good luck thats where mine are at the moment, i'm sure they will be much better


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

CHR15_W said:


> Yeah I meet the guy at Voodoo Motorsport when I dropped the wheels off. He came over and was giving me advise on which colour/finish to go for. Nice guy, involved in Edition38. Put my mind at rest thinking they would make a nice job!


As you say he's a top bloke and did a great job on mine, just to confirm all my dealings were with him and Voodoo and I didn't go direct to BJV for anything.
All the other split rims that Voodoo had sitting around that had been powder coated by BJV looked great too but as I said when me and a mate went direct to BJV it was a different story.
It would seem that they can turn out good work but clearly not in your case


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

CHR15_W said:


> Thanks for all the advise guys. Was up bright and early this morning and dropped the wheels of at Lepsons. Will let you know how I get on. The place is in a different league!


I hope they turn out better than mine did

In their defence there is NO orange peel on them and their Anthracite wheels looked much better than the OE Silver wheels.

Be warned though I was told that my expectations were too high and bit's in the wheels were almost inevitable! (this was on a 6 month old OE wheel!)


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

My mate had problems at Lepsoms as well, after a few months the lacquer started peeling. i think you will get this at a lot of places though


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Just take them back and get them to do it again , you have to give them chance to remedy the situation you have no hope of getting a refund otherwise , unless of course you would rather than just pay again somewhere else


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Have a look at this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/archive/index.php/t-66223.html


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

But in fairness to lepsons they do give a year guarentee so if they did start peeling I am sure they would rectify!! Am getting mine done on friday so fingers crossed!! Will let you know how I get on!!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

*West bromwich*

There is a company in West Bromwich who get very good reviews, but I can't remember the name. Will look it up when I can. Quality work and sensible prices.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a pair of wheels done at BJV, they came back with the finish damaged because of poor packaging. They took them back, repaired them to a good standard and I was happy. 

For the price I thought the service and finish was decent. I was warned off them as 'cheap and cheerful' and I could have got a better finish but would gave paid a good bit more for the job. For straightforward refurbs I would use them again but if I was lucky enough to have a garage queen or show car then I think I would pay a bit more and look for a higher quality finish.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

sem alloy wheels in sunderland perfect results everytime i've used them and they last for years


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

CHR15_W said:


> Well I got my wheels back from being refurbed yesterday and what an absolute mess they made! Every wheel has defects in it...


this is due to the fact that the ESTORIL forced alloys are originally diamond drilled and hate to be coated anyway except clear ! :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

viperfire said:


> sem alloy wheels in sunderland perfect results everytime i've used them and they last for years


SEM do a great job :thumb:


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I picked up my wheels this morning from Lepsons in Swindon. What a great job they made. They are totally fault less. I went for diamond cut on the faces and platinum silver on the inside and between the spokes. Here are a few photos of the amazing job they made.


















































































A Couple on the car



















A little different to BJV Engineering!:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Realy nice to see the wheels and I'm glad you eventualy got the job you wanted and deserved ! I dropped one of mine off in Lepsons yesterday afternoon so seeing your wheels makes me glad I did :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

omg, thats crap!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll take them back mate, you paid them money after all ?

Its your call.


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> omg, thats crap!


Which set are you looking at? first or second?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Great improvement, Lepsons appear to have done a great job.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

They look better mate, glad your now happy:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Should have got some D90s done the second time round round look very good still where are you in Oxfordshire


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Fresh Rims & fresh rubber > sorted :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who still see orange peel?!? Also the black centre caps look odd.

I had a set refurbed, can't remember name of place but they collect & deliver back... twice they tried to get them hyper silver to match the rears & failed, I never paid the bill & they never chased me.

It amazes me what people try to get away with.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Am I the only one who still see orange peel?!? Also the black centre caps look odd.
> 
> .


i think your looking at the reflection as its polished:thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had many sets of wheels Powder Coated and many engine parts also.
I have always used the same firm
http://www.metalmagicwheelrefurb.co.uk/index.html
They do an excellent job and the quality in my eyes has always been exceptional.
I call down on a reasonably regular basis and the type and variety of wheels they have in is incredible.
They do just about anything that can go in the blast cabinet and the only time we had a problem was when we tried to do split rims without splitting them. (MY mistake)
there is little on the site as it was only recently put together after many many years of trading and is a method of publishing contact details as much as anything else.
Should anyone be interested in using them i have plenty of pictures of the stuff they have done!!
Ming the Helpful


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If they were closer I would have got a price, oh well !


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Am I the only one who still see orange peel?!? Also the black centre caps look odd.


The black centre caps are original for the 15" Le Castellets wheels. The 14" ones had a flat silver cap.


----------



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Should have got some D90s done the second time round round look very good still where are you in Oxfordshire


I'm close to Abingdon mate!


----------



## vapourblastuk (Mar 1, 2013)

I would not pay for those !!


----------



## vapourblastuk (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice !!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I know this is an old post but, I had to return one wheel to BVJ 3 as good as perfect and one much much worse than yours. And it's not the only company I have had problems with, alloys need time to do properly. How can there be any quality control!!!!!! 
So who do you now reccomend? I have a couple in Birmingham that have done some great stuff. I also know a really good powder coater but he does not do wheel repairs, so if you are happy to sort out the damage he does a great job. Will be looking for some 18's soon so there are my options. If I find some a little damaged at the right price I will have a go myself and then get them Powder Coated.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

They are a disgrace.
Hope you get them sorted properly.
Dont let the company away with it, if they are turning out this sort of work time & time again, then they need named & shamed.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Not good mate 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

well least i know lepsoms do a good job. i only live 15mins from swindon. Hope get mine done there in the future


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Elliot_C said:


> well least i know lepsoms do a good job. i only live 15mins from swindon. Hope get mine done there in the future


It's now known as Platinum Alloy Wheel Solutions and their work is top notch. :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Even the letters are messed up there not crisp as they should be thats shocking work 

Even me spraying in the garage I got a better finish


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

Seen worse from the bigger name based in milton keynes. In all honesty go and check the local smaller firms first...they put their heart and soul into becoming successful.
I know this as i run a blast firm where the local wheel places hand me wheels to blast. Some people are under rated, some are over rated.

Speak to the firm and tell them to fix it. Can't see it being a problem?

I know if it was my refurb company I would fix that or not let it leave without being 99% perfect


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

The thread is from 2011, he got them redone elsewhere and thankfully properly second time.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

The Pan Man said:


> I know this is an old post but, I had to return one wheel to BVJ 3 as good as perfect and one much much worse than yours. And it's not the only company I have had problems with, alloys need time to do properly. How can there be any quality control!!!!!!
> So who do you now reccomend? I have a couple in Birmingham that have done some great stuff. I also know a really good powder coater but he does not do wheel repairs, so if you are happy to sort out the damage he does a great job. Will be looking for some 18's soon so there are my options. If I find some a little damaged at the right price I will have a go myself and then get them Powder Coated.


I have been looking into getting wheels refurbed in Birmingham. The Wheel Speacilists in Erdington seem to get a lot of recommendations:
http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/birmingham/

Came across another company called City Powdercoating in Digbeth, who are probably not worth the risk if you are looking for a flawless finish (quite a few bad reviews, but also a few recommendations), but they powdercoat wheels for £20 each, so great for track car wheels etc where you are not looking for a perfect finish and want it done on the cheap. £20 for a chemical strip, shot blast, sanding, powder coating and then lacquer!
http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/
I might get the alloys on our old BMW E30 done there as the alloys themselves are not worth much!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

sitalchauhan said:


> Came across another company called City Powdercoating in Digbeth, who are probably not worth the risk if you are looking for a flawless finish (quite a few bad reviews, but also a few recommendations), but they powdercoat wheels for £20 each, so great for track car wheels etc where you are not looking for a perfect finish and want it done on the cheap.
> http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/
> I might get the alloys on our old BMW E30 done there as the alloys themselves are not worth much!


I have used them for a set of winter wheels and they came out perfectly presentable, not mint due to the really bad corrosion had pitted the alloy this could be made out still, but I would use them again.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> I have used them for a set of winter wheels and they came out perfectly presentable, not mint due to the really bad corrosion had pitted the alloy this could be made out still, but I would use them again.


VenomUK on these forums also used them and was very happy with the finish, he PMed me some pics of before and after. £20 per wheel is a bargain! But there are quite a few bad reviews out there too, so as I said, I wouldn't trust city powder coating with wheels that you want perfect. But excellent for older corroded alloys that you can get freshened up for so cheap.

BEFORE

















AFTER:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

This is one of the winter wheels… these had been sat outside for several years before I bought them, so were very corroded.


----------

